# Haiku



## markc (Dec 19, 2005)

golden urn soiled
grandfather desecrated
by a confused cat


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

:S Explain please?


----------



## markc (Dec 20, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> :S Explain please?


That would be no fun.

Think about what urns are often used for and what a cat might do in one.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

not to disappoint
probably no replies here
kinda haikued out

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34835

but if you insist
reply, someone will follow
to the post above


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey mark, ya know we have a whole haiku thread?  It's in OT and might be a page back or so.  The subject line is "Haiku you"


----------



## markc (Dec 20, 2005)

But... but...
*looks at forum label*

You people are weird.


----------

